# Can a 15 year old work as a deck hand?



## pcolafisherman

I am 15 and looking for a job as a deck hand in pensacola beach and was not quite sure if i could get a job as one, givin that i am only 15.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

There should be no problem, my brother was a deckhand at 14 and i know alot of young deckhands in destin 15-17....just depends on your ability to learn


----------



## Tuna Man

> *pcolafisherman (3/23/2009)*I am 15 and looking for a job as a deck hand in pensacola beach and was not quite sure if i could get a job as one, givin that i am only 15.


Generally (Federal) the minimum age is 14 years old. Also being under 16 years old you would have limits on hours worked. If state is more protective in the case of a minor, then the state age minimums apply. Also I don't know how the SOL would classify a deck hand...hazardous or not?

FLORIDA<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'">In all other industries apart from agriculture, there is four exceptions to the normal age 16 minimum age:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">(1)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'">A child of age 14 or 15 may work in an occupation (except in mining or manufacturing) only if the Secretary of Labor determines that such work would not interfere with the child?s schooling or health and well-being. Using this authority, the Secretary has issued regulations permitting children of ages 14 and 15 to work in limited, specified jobs in retail food service, and gasoline service establishments.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">(2)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'">Child actors and performers are not subject to the FLSA?s child labor protections.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">(3)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'">Children engaged in the delivery of newspapers to the consumer are not subject to the FLSA?s child labor protections.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS">(4)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'">Children working at home in making evergreen wreathes are not subject to the FLSA?s child labor protections.


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Tuna Man (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *pcolafisherman (3/23/2009)*I am 15 and looking for a job as a deck hand in pensacola beach and was not quite sure if i could get a job as one, givin that i am only 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally (Federal) the minimum age is 14 years old. Also being under 16 years old you would have limits on hours worked. If state is more protective in the case of a minor, then the state age minimums apply. Also I don't know how the SOL would classify a deck hand...hazardous or not?
Click to expand...

A lot of those jobs happen "under the table".

I still don't think any of the boats I've ever worked on had USL&H or any type of worker's comp like a regular job.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Tuna man is right legally, but most of these guys are paying cash so technically there wouldnt be a record of you "Working", it would be "under the table"....i would Def. ask first


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Pair-a-Dice (3/23/2009)*Tuna man is right legally, but most of these guys are paying cash so technically there wouldnt be a record of you "Working", it would be "under the table"....i would Def. ask first


However true about under the table, I would assume that since the question was asked on a public forum the legal answer was wanted. Now under the table pay, you might be concerned about workers comp should you get hurt badly. I have a friend that hurt his back, (for real) and is now on a disability as he was payingthrough his check. He had no insurance outside work. Had he been paid under the table, where would he be today? Catch 22.....do your parents have insurance, if so yes you are covered, but I'm not sure about long term care.


----------



## Travis Gill

I started deckhanding in Venice when I was 15


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Tuna Man (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pair-a-Dice (3/23/2009)*Tuna man is right legally, but most of these guys are paying cash so technically there wouldnt be a record of you "Working", it would be "under the table"....i would Def. ask first
> 
> 
> 
> However true about under the table, I would assume that since the question was asked on a public forum the legal answer was wanted. Now under the table pay, you might be concerned about workers comp should you get hurt badly. I have a friend that hurt his back, (for real) and is now on a disability as he was payingthrough his check. He had no insurance outside work. Had he been paid under the table, where would he be today? Catch 22.....do your parents have insurance, if so yes you are covered, but I'm not sure about long term care.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't think the charter boats carry workers comp or USL&H for their deckhands, at least not the ones I've worked for. I'm not sure what they do when one has an injury and files a lawsuit. If your employee gets hurt and you don't have comp, then I believe you're the on the hook.


----------



## Travis Gill

If you get hurt decking it is just part of the job. I don't know anyone who would sue their captain


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

I wouldnt worry about all this workers comp stuff because it only applies to fulltime employees i believe, plus you young and heal quickly! worse thing would be a hook and gaff in the hand or foot...couple weeks later you would be fine!


----------



## pcolafisherman

Ok but does anyone know where i could get a job as a deckhand?


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Freespool (3/23/2009)*If you get hurt decking it is just part of the job. I don't know anyone who would sue their captain


I'm sure someone out there would. Especially a new guy. How many times have you had to train some dumbass to be deckhand that didn't work out? I know I've had a few.

I've heard the argument that you don't need comp unless it's full time, but I'm not sure about that. Even temp services have an insurance carrier of some sort. And who is to say deckhanding isn't a full time job? Hell, if you're running everyday it's a full time job.

The only reason I even bring it up is I'm considering putting someone on my commercial boat, but the insurance looks like it's going to be expensive. I wasn't thinking about suing anyone, but rather getting sued.

Pcolafisherman-

Sorry for the derail, but the answer is yes, there are boats that will hire a 15 year old.

I'll ask my Captains and see if anyone is looking for a hand.


----------



## pcolafisherman

Ok thanks, but im still not sure how to get the job, if i should just go up there and ask them or put up a sign or what? I was talking to the captain of a boat today and he said that i was to young to be on his boat and i wasnt sure if that meant that i couldn't or he just didn't want me too. But i still got the job of washing it, so i guess it didn't turn out to bad.


----------



## P-cola_Native

Being a boat washer is a good way to get in with the boat, follow through with the job and get to know the deckhands. If anything you want to stay in good with the boat for when your older.

All boats are different. Some Captains/Owners won't run a minor, and some will.


----------



## Travis Gill

Washing a boat is a great way to start out. If you are washing a boat at a marina the boat you are washing, and others around the marina will pick you up when they need someone to fill in. You will be able to work your way up


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Freespool (3/23/2009)*If you get hurt decking it is just part of the job. *I don't know anyone who would sue their captain*










Where have you been hiding.:banghead You don't know anyone:banghead:banghead I'll tell you what...If I was a deckhand (working and not a guest), and got hurt of no fault of my own.....you can bet I'm going after his insurance company. And I'm not talking about some trumped up claim, I'm talking about a legit injury.


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Tuna Man (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (3/23/2009)*If you get hurt decking it is just part of the job. *I don't know anyone who would sue their captain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been hiding.:banghead You don't know anyone:banghead:banghead I'll tell you what...If I was a deckhand (working and not a guest), and got hurt of no fault of my own.....you can bet I'm going after his insurance company. And I'm not talking about some trumped up claim, I'm talking about a legit injury.
Click to expand...

That's what I was trying to say, I don't think the charter boats have a policy that covers their deckhands. That would put the deckhand suing the owner of the boat, or am I wrong? I believe they would need USL&H, or at least that is what I was told I would need for my commercial boat.

This whole subject came up when my buddy busted his knee up on the Playful Seas last year and I had to fill in for him. Luckily it was just a sprain, but at first they thought he tore something. It got me to thinking...


----------



## bluffman2

if you work on a boat via 10-99 (taxes) you are a sub contractor right????

sub contractor= working for yourself!! right?


----------



## Travis Gill

This is ridiculous. If you get hurt decking suck it up, its part of the job. And Tuna Man I know alot more Deckhands than you. Yes Legally it could be an issue but I know I wouldn't sue my captain and I am pretty sure none of my buddies would either


----------



## Tuna Man

> *jjam (3/26/2009)*As an operator, I wouldrequire a contractwith hold harmless clauses etc drawn up byan experienced lawyerin this area who is willing to defend it.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Jimmy




A juvenile CAN NOT sign any contract...Period... Good luck. His parents can't sign a waiver for him either.



> *Freespool (3/26/2009)*This is ridiculous. If you get hurt decking suck it up, its part of the job. And Tuna Man I know alot more Deckhands than you. Yes Legally it could be an issue but I know I wouldn't sue my captain and I am pretty sure none of my buddies would either


First of all READ, if you can...I said his insurance company. I'll tell you what..you go out and deckhand, seas are rough you slip and break your back and spend the rest of your life in a wheelchair...Now go suck that one up. And other then the few on here I don't know of any deckhands. Believe me...YOU don't know what you would do or your friends would do when it comes down to the NUT cutting. Being a juvy his parents make the decisions.....to sue ot not to sue


----------



## Tuna Man

<SPAN class=style2>Juvenile..... A young person who has not yet reached the age at which he or she should be treated as an adult for purposes of criminal law; also can be used in a non-criminal context, referring to a young person who is not yet legally able to marry or sign _<U>contracts</U>_ because they have not yet reached the age of maturity, or adulthood.

The Florida Supreme Court took up the question of the enforceability of (fairly common) "pre-injury" liability waivers/general releases which are signed by parents so their children can participate in commercial activities. Finding this an issue of "great public importance," the Court held that these releases are NOT valid. If, however, the waiver is for the child to participate in non-commercial activities such as school or community events, such a waiver could be valid.

The Court held that "a parent does not have the authority to execute a pre-injury release on behalf of a minor child when the release involves participation in commercial activity." In a quick footnote, the Court then qualified that this decision would only be dicta if (when!) the questions arise about the enforceability of parent-signed exculpatory agreements for children to participate in non-commercial activity. 

http://floridaarbitrationlaw.com/blogs/index.php?blog=5&s=exculpatory&sentence=AND


----------



## oldflathead

This is a very interesting post.



_So, how does the young man get experience?

_How much does he know? Can he bait, tie knots, gaff, set anchor???

_Does he have a good work ethic?

_Do his parents support this endeavor?



Liability..........

It is a different world now. I was throwing hay bales at age 13. Of course that was in 1951....



I have a young man (16) who has been helping me for about a year now, learning boat and engine repair. He lives and breathes fishing, fishes the piers, bridges, surf and whenever he can get a boat ride. He has had a few rides as a deck hand and wants more. I am so pleased with his work ethic and responsibility that he will be Captain on my 22' CC for the Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo. He is an excellent role model for some of the kids we will be taking who are labeled as "problems".



Good luck in getting some experience. If you want a ride, call me and I will set you up to train under Captain Gino, (age 16). No cost & no pay.



Tom 572-1225


----------



## rauber

if you really want to be a deckhand, go down to the docks in the morning and ask around if you can have a ride on a boat. offer to cut bait, clean the boat and whatever and tell the deckhand you dont expect any money for it, you just want to learn how its done. after a week or two you get to know more and more people. aftergetting better and better you can expect getting some tip from the other deckhand.clean the boatsthats good money too. when the captains see that you show up every day and make a good job youll findsomething. thats the way i started in destin. i can tell you i dont know any captain that would hire a deckhand without any expierience. i had a kid on "my boat" last year for 3 month. i gave him someof my tips and he cleaned boats when we were back. he did a good job andin the end ofthe summer he startedrunning tripsalone.....

good luck


----------



## Tuna Man

> *oldflathead (3/26/2009)*This is a very interesting post.
> 
> _So, how does the young man get experience?
> _How much does he know? Can he bait, tie knots, gaff, set anchor???
> _Does he have a good work ethic?
> _Do his parents support this endeavor?
> 
> Liability..........
> It is a different world now. I was throwing hay bales at age 13. Of course that was in 1951....Tom 572-1225


Tom, you are absolutely right..."It is a different world now." I to at that same age as you were (1959) doing things that wouldn't go today. If it wasn't for lawyers today we wouldn't need lawyers. It's a shame a few can make the many look like "Sharks". It's like the ones on TV...Accident??? call me. If they were honest, they should say...if you have a claim and are unable to make a fair settlement with your insurance company, call me:banghead..remember tho I'm going to get 30% and if we go to court I get 50%....or there abouts. Thats one reason the business owner is being killed with insurance premiums, among other costs. How did we get to the point that there is no personal responsibility, and get so sue happy. There IS a time and place for a suit, but there are those that feel that this business owner or insurance company has deep pockets so lets TAKE it and give it to someoneelse...:banghead Does that sound like something we are concerned with today. I can remember when I was delivering papers, I had gone up to the door to collect and this big boxer/bulldog jumped off the porch and latched onto my chest. The owner admitted it was his fault, paid the doctor bills, I healed with no problem and end of story....:banghead:banghead Damn I hate to think how much that would bring on the chopping block today.


----------



## fred

As far as subcontractors go, liability for a worker's comp claim still goes up to the contractor if the sub does not have insurance. It is the contractor's responsibility to get a certificate of insurance from the sub. A company I worked for got burned good on this by an independent truck driver who was on the yard to pick up a load.

Worker's comp is ridiculously expensive for individuals. I used to pay about $20k a year. That and liability arewhy I don't contract anymore. Some states will allow a waiver, I don't know about Florida, but many large companies won't accept a waiver anyway. Most "big labor" states do not allow waivers.

I've got a friend who is in one hell of mess up north on a claim where someone was not re-listed on his roster after coming back to work.

I still do contract labor from time to time, but I always have to get someone to let me piggyback on their insurance or big contractors won't let me on the job.

Long and short, that can be an expensive corner to cut.


----------



## Midnight Run

the job i have now had me sign a contract saying that if i got hurt on this boat they were not liable but that is fine i have had my own insurance. Like all the others have said you just need to keep talking to people walking around marinas washing boats or what ever it takes. Dont give up. Your going to get told no but keep after them they will warm up to ya.


----------



## pcolafisherman

ok thanks everyone for there replies they really did help and i hope i can work my way up into beingthe best deckhand i can be.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

washing boats is a good way. i probably bet that within a week the captain will invite you along on a day trip and assuming there is not too much cockpit chaos (doesnt ever really get that crazy working snapper boats) he will take the time to teach you some knots and techniques. biggest thing is to stress that you want to learn. nobody likes a know-it-all. as for working a bigger boat that does overnight trips and more big game fishing, they are probably going to be awfully reluctant to hire a greenhorn. start out on snapper boats and if you enjoy that, then work your way up to big-game fishing. as for being 15 you're probably a little on the smaller side for gaffing bigger fish anyways. there is plenty of money to be made doing snapper charters. deckhands are hired and fired by the day along the gulf coast due to negligence, tardiness, and substance abuse problems. show up early, dont be drunk/hung over, and basically suck up to both the captain and the customers. show a willingness to listen and learn. as for getting the job to begin with, just walk the docks in the afternoons expressing interest to the captains. almost everyone is hiring for the summer right now. it doesnt hurt to have some business cards made with your name and number and pass these out to the captains as well. as mentioned before, plenty of deckies become no-shows and then guess what? the captain has your number for last minute fill-in. good luck.


----------



## captnick

I began working as a mate when I was 14 in Destin. I started out on a head boat, however many young men can also get into it by becoming a second mate. Most charter boats are required to have workers comp, unless you are considered contract or casual labor, in which you are responsible for paying your own taxes and social security. Good luck, and do not be affraid to ask any of the charter boats if there is an opportunity for employment, remember those guys were in your shoes at some point.


----------

